# 25% off Fragrancebuddy



## doriettefarm (Jul 3, 2015)

Use promo code PROMO4 for 25% off with no minimum order thru 7/6/15.  I'm pretty sure they normally have free shipping if you order $75 or more but don't think you can combine free shipping with this promo code.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 3, 2015)

Aargh, everyone having sales at once!  I want to get several of these based on your and OO's reccds, Doriette, but the sales are starting to hurt.  A lot.  For those who are interested, be sure to check out the fragrance review chart here (link is on the first page of sticky in the FO forum here), Doriette and OliveOyl have reviewed a bunch of them, v. helpfully.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 3, 2015)

I can totally relate . . . I don't really 'need' any more FOs but there are a handful I'd really like to try.  Winter Festival was on my list so glad to see OO's review on that one.  Also want to try Avobath, Black Coconut, White Tea & Ginger, Wisteria, and Pumpkin Pecan Waffles.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 3, 2015)

I wanted to try Avobath too.  I have given up on coconut from anywhere ....


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I wanted to try Avobath too.  I have given up on coconut from anywhere ....


Did you try the Caribbean Coconut from soapsupplies? I really like that one and finally figured out how to soap it without great problems


----------



## not_ally (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't think so, Carolyn, by the time I ordered from ss.net I had already tried so many coconuts unsuccessfully I just gave up.  Does that one actually stick in cp?


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 3, 2015)

I've done a test sample with the avobath,  it was nice, but more of a single note scent. It didn't stick as well as others that I have used from FB. Hope I'm not giving this info too late, he has a bunch of new Lush dupes too!


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 3, 2015)

Not_ally -  I tried a bunch also and have used only NG coconut creme for the last 2 years. I actually like the scent and it sticks pretty well for a coconut scent which is typically not all that strong.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 3, 2015)

doriettefarm said:


> I can totally relate . . . I don't really 'need' any more FOs but there are a handful I'd really like to try.  Winter Festival was on my list so glad to see OO's review on that one.  Also want to try Avobath, Black Coconut, White Tea & Ginger, Wisteria, and Pumpkin Pecan Waffles.



Doriette, I saw in another thread that you had purchased the plain pumpkin from FB. How did you like it?


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I don't think so, Carolyn, by the time I ordered from ss.net I had already tried so many coconuts unsuccessfully I just gave up.  Does that one actually stick in cp?



Have you tried coconut lime from Nurture? I used it in my salt bars and so far it's still there. Not in your face strong but everyone so far has really liked it. People keep asking me when they will be done. I anchored it with the salt so that probably helps. Soaped it at 0.70 ppo and has been curing since 5/21. I also put it in the freezer since I used milk and didn't want them to gel.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 3, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Doriette, I saw in another thread that you had purchased the plain pumpkin from FB. How did you like it?



Actually be really careful with the pumpkin selection.  I ordered that one and didn't realize until it arrived that it's not skin safe!  Ended up giving it to a friend that makes wax tarts and candles so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks for the coconut suggestions, you guys, I will try tester sizes of both of those.  They will join the dozens of little bottles that are patiently waiting to be tested on my dining room table (at this point I usually just eat standing up or in bed   Olive, thanks too for the update on avobatch, I had put a big bottle of it in my cart based on the reviews on SSRB and the description on the Lush site, I think I will just stick w/a little one and try it first.


----------



## vmakkers (Jul 3, 2015)

jenneelk said:


> Not_ally -  I tried a bunch also and have used only NG coconut creme for the last 2 years. I actually like the scent and it sticks pretty well for a coconut scent which is typically not all that strong.



I've been needing to place an order with NG and saw they had two coconut creams. One is coconut cream pie and the other is creamy coconut. Is either of those the one that you use?


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes creamy coconut but I call it the other way. Sorry about that.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jul 4, 2015)

Not_Ally I had to laugh about your little bottles, I have to force myselt to test samples, and I have a collection too. The Avobath is nice oob, and I didn't hate it. But it just didn't hold super strong.
 Thanks to Dorriettefarm's post on the scent review sheet, I had planned on trying the Orange Blossom, and went ahead and ordered it. All of the new Lush FO's on the site for the new sale and the WSP sale ugh! Now I really don't need more FO.


----------

